# Real racing 3



## mrs quoad (Feb 28, 2013)

Released today on iOS, think its launching on Android today, too. 

It's gone freemium which may be a good or bad thing, depending on how you look at it. On the positive side, though, it's free to DL. The devs have also claimed that they've put a lot of work into making IAPs a bonus rather than a necessity, and apparently tweaked them down after a trial launch / week or two of piloting and full feedback in the Aus / NZ app stores. 

It's also meant to be a flagship game - the file is 1.8gb on my iPhone, it was demoed / used to launch the latest iPhone, and it's the latest in a series with an outstanding reputation. 

So if you've got any interest at all in racers, or top-end games, this one is free, cross-platform, and well worth a look. 

I'm off to town to find shirts, but'll have an RR3 break later today


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone tried this?

Think I've put in close to a full day (24hrs) on it  Though a chunk of that may well be (I hope is) when the app's running but not active.

Gotta say, I was expecting to hate the freemium / IAP model, but tbf it isn't half bad. There's some irritating bits towards the start of the game - when I've only got one car and it's saying it needs 1.5hrs to repair itself, for example - but _for the most part _there's usually something doable / an interesting race raceable, having built up a small garage of cars. (Partially overlapping groups / subsets of cars can enter different sets of races; there's 2-3 sets of races per car).

It's a bit frustrating that you can't really 'get used' to one car by driving it (and only it) for a fair while. I've found myself switching between cars with 2.9s and 7.0s 0-60 accelerations, and absurdly different stopping distances / cornering abilities. And that's quite a... difficult... transition.

I've also come to _really _appreciate the impact of damage / tactics. It's relatively easy to steamroller your way to the front of a race (or to _near _the front) but once you've got there your car's so fucked that there's no chance of getting any further, and everyone behind you will be pushing for positions. Whilst a clean race is a tonne harder; but pays off in spades if you get anywhere near the top. I've had, like, 25mph knocked off my top speed, about 20ft added to my stopping distance, and about 1.5s added to my (0-60?!) acceleration due to in-race damage. Handling can suddenly go to shit after an accident / collision, too. So a messy start can lead to a car that can't accelerate well, has a shite top speed, a stopping distance of half a mile, and which is skidding to buggery on anything other than the mildest / gentlest of turns. It's actually - and surprisingly, for me - quite a nice touch. (And in-race damage can be repaired instantly after each race with in-game cash - it's 'servicing' for oil, tyres, etc that costs the other type of currency, 'gold.' It's hard to come out of a race without _some _profit - except on the absurdly top-end cars with absurdly expensive damage - though a messy race can certainly eat up _most _of the winnings from a mid- to low-ranked finish.)

I also tend to horde gold (which _can _be bought, but which also comes with leveling up; 3 'gold' for every level, 5 gold for every 5th level and a series of escalating gold bonuses for completing 25%, 50% and 75% of each set of courses - I got 9 for the last 75% completion, and 7 for the one before that  So it's either escalating by accumulation, or better paid for 'higher' sets of courses). Which means I've been able to buy a couple of kick-ass gold-only cars (for, IIRC, 150ish and 65ish gold each). I think there're only three gold-only cars in total, though some also cost ridiculous quantities of in-game currency.

And the racing itself - again IMO - beats the living shit out of anything else on iOS (and, I'd guess, Android). With the possible exception of the latest EA release (Hot Pursuit?!) Though that's a far shorter / smaller game.

Loving the gameplay, stunning graphics, have spent £3 for an early-game (non-gold) currency booster so's I could get 3 or 4 cars up and running (and so avoid fannying around waiting for repairs). Still had one night in a travelodge with every car on a 3 hour wait... but tbh that's only happened the once.

Excellent stuff, IMO. And not at all hammered by freemium.

Well worth a punt if your phone can handle it AND you've got the 2gb of spare internal memory the app requires...


----------



## salem (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup I've got it on my ipad Mini and it's a great format, controls are spot on. I'd say it's almost as engaging as Gran Turismo.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Not really into racing games but this is very good, some nice touches as Quoad says, particularly the damage /handling aspect. I don't buy game cash so it took a little while to get going, but I've still managed to acquire a few cars.

Works beautifully on the nexus 7, which feels like it might be the screen size. Not going to bother with it on my phone and a 10" would be too cumbersome I reckon.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

I might give it a go on my nexus 7...


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I might give it a go on my nexus 7...


If you've got 2gb of memory, then IMO it's a win-win. So long as you've got a bit of patience for repairs, in the first / earliest frustrating stages.

Not as... sparkly... as Asphalt. But not as cartoony, either. Far better graphics (IMO) and an exceptionally solid racing game - probably, IMO, the best mobile racer I've seen. And it's free (up front) with genuinely no need to pay IRL £££.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 4, 2013)

I like this game. Why do I always start the race in last position? It happens in every group race.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 4, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I like this game. Why do I always start the race in last position? It happens in every group race.


yep, they could randomise it a bit. win three 1st places in a row? have a worthless achievement and get to the back of the grid.

also they need to do something about the repairs, the slide out list is a pain in the arse, i keep missing them because it's sliding backwards and forwards whenever i chose one. all you need is a "repair all" option.

some different weather conditions might be nice too


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm playing this. Also tend to hoard gold. Spent 65 on some "supercar", but mostly don't spend it. I can work out whether its better to spend it on high end upgrades, or to save it for one of the top cars in the later series. 

Any thoughts?


----------

